# hatchling leo morphs?



## ieuanevs (Dec 30, 2012)

These 2 are clutch mates that hatched yesterday. The parents are termper and tremper patternless het ecplise. They don't look like trempers to me though. Anyone have any ideas?



















Sent from my EndeavorU using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

They arent Albino so....
Either one or both of the parents aren't Albino or the strains of Albino present are different thus producing visually normal looking offspring. : victory:

Can you post parent pics?


----------



## ieuanevs (Dec 30, 2012)

Here are the adults. The male is in the middle and the female is on the left. they both have trempers eyes too if that makes a difference (light with pink veins).










Sent from my EndeavorU using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ieuanevs (Dec 30, 2012)

Newer pictures of the babies. They look lighter already


















Sent from my EndeavorU using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd guess you've done a Talbino patternless to Balbino snow breeding.
Baby one is deffo a snow, Can you post some more of the other.


----------



## ieuanevs (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah I will now . One sec

Sent from my EndeavorU using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ieuanevs (Dec 30, 2012)

Sent from my EndeavorU using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ieuanevs (Dec 30, 2012)

Here's a picture of the mack snow too (?), I think he's lightened up a lot.










Sent from my EndeavorU using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

My guess would be Mum is actually a Snow Bell Albino, she definitely looks the more likely candidate : victory:

Have you got eye pics of the parents?


----------



## ieuanevs (Dec 30, 2012)

That was my guess took but wouldn't she have to be het tremper too? It takes 2 trwmper genes for a visual doesn't it?

Sent from my EndeavorU using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

ieuanevs said:


> That was my guess took but wouldn't she have to be het tremper too? It takes 2 trwmper genes for a visual doesn't it?
> 
> Sent from my EndeavorU using Tapatalk 2


I don't think number 2 is actually an Albino, if that is what you are referring to?
It looks like a very light wild type.
That said, you are in a better position to see true colours and also eye pigment.

Could you post eye pics for hatchling 2 (the non snow one)?


----------



## ieuanevs (Dec 30, 2012)

I'll try and get a picture of all the eyes but I'm very limited camera wise.
And yes I was speaking about the second one

Sent from my EndeavorU using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steffann (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi,
Welcome to this forum site and this point is very important but I don’t know about this knowledge
…………….
 Top Ten classified website


----------

